# Rahmen chemisch entlacken und eloxieren lassen



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2007)

hallo,

weiß wer von euch, wo ich meinen 98er corratec grizzly bow rahmen chemisch entlacken und eloxieren lassen könnte?

bin für jeden tipp sehr dankbar - auch über alternative denkanstöße, z.b. pulverlackieren, wenn eloxieren dann doch nicht ginge.

farblich möchte ich im metallic bereich bleiben und tendiere zu helleren, leichten farben.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (19. Mai 2007)

Sprich mal den Erdi im Eisbärenthread drauf an. Der kennt da einen Lackierer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. Mai 2007)

vielen dank


----------



## WODAN (20. Mai 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> weiß wer von euch, wo ich meinen 98er corratec grizzly bow rahmen chemisch entlacken und eloxieren lassen könnte?
> 
> ...



Hi,
ist zwar im Nicolai Forum, aber das gleiche Thema:
HIER  KLICKEN
Gruß


----------



## Kedi (20. Mai 2007)

*@x-rossi*

kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber wie schon oben geschrieben: Erdi01 kann dir weiterhelfen.

Und zuletzt: Ich danke dir für die fettigen Links   !!!!!!!!!
Ich habe schon lange nicht mehr so  ! Einfach GEIL!!!

Ciao, *kedi*


----------



## BOOZE (20. Mai 2007)

Frage mal bei dem Herrn Wilhelm nach, pulvern und den alten Lack runter macht er auf jedem fall.
bikecolours
Der macht für etliche renomierte Bikeschmieden die Lackierungen.
Top Adresse in Rhein Main.


----------



## oldrizzo (21. Mai 2007)

guden,
mit bikecolours habe ich leider nicht die besten erfahrungen gemacht. 25,00 â¬ fÃ¼r einen âentlackten" rahmen, der danach nochmal entlackt werden musste, weil nicht sauber gearbeitet wurde. dafÃ¼r hat es 3 wochen gedauert, obwohl mir zugesagt wurde, der rahmen wÃ¼rde innerhalb von 10 tagen entlackt und neu gepulvert.


----------



## BOOZE (21. Mai 2007)

Mit dem chemischen entlacken hat er ein Problem, da er die Sachen ausser Haus geben muss und dieses mit langen Wartezeiten verbunden ist.
Da ist er selber nicht glücklich mit, aber pulvern und strahlen kann er gut.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2007)

lange nicht mehr reingeschaut, sorry!

ja, den wilhelm in usingen hat mir neulich auch ein radladen in meiner stadt empfohlen. usingen ist aber dann doch schon eine gute halbe stunde fahrt mit dem auto.

werde aber - wenn es soweit ist - erst erdi fragen, wen er kennt.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2007)

x-rossi schrieb:


> werde aber - wenn es soweit ist - erst erdi fragen, wen er kennt.


Hier bin ich wohl gemeint  

Also neben Bikecolour, der Dir schon empfohlen wurde. Gibt's in Rödermark noch ELOX. Das sind Profis wenn's um Veredlung geht. Nur muß der Rahmen schon sehr hochwertig sein, damit sich das rechnet, ansonsten gleich nen neuen 08/15 Kinesis Rahmen in der EBucht holen.


----------



## flying-nik (28. Mai 2007)

ich habe meinen Hauptrahmen innerhalb ines Tages und fÃ¼rn zwanni hier http://www1.gelbeseiten.de/yp/ergeb...ankfurt+am+Main+&subject=verchromen&index=0.0 entlacken lassen. Momentan ist er zum Pulvern bei Zonenschein.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/367487/ppuser/19006
grÃ¼Ãe
Niklas

#edit
Lacken kannst du deinen Rahmen auch bei Zonenschein. 


			
				www.Zonenschein.de schrieb:
			
		

> hochwertige Pulverbeschichtung von Rahmen, Gabeln und Teilen nach Farbwunsch (siehe RAL-Farben-Tabelle) z.B. fÃ¼r
> 
> - MTB 64,- â¬, extra Glanz / matt + 28,80 â¬
> 
> ...



Allerdings hat der Galvaniseur dort momentan Wartezeiten von bis zu 4 Wochen. Die Lackiererei ist Hausintern, das sollte recht schnell gehen, falls du dich fÃ¼rs Pulvern entscheidest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (30. Mai 2007)

@Flying Nik
Dein Link geht nicht, mich würde es interessieren, wer da entlackt.
Zonnenschein scheint ein recht guter und günstiger Anlaufpunkt zu sein, bei denen habe ich mal einen Rahmen nachbraten lassen und die haben echt gute Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## x-rossi (30. Mai 2007)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Gibt's in Rödermark noch ELOX. Das sind Profis wenn's um Veredlung geht. Nur muß der Rahmen schon sehr hochwertig sein, damit sich das rechnet, ansonsten gleich nen neuen 08/15 Kinesis Rahmen in der EBucht holen.


hi erdi,

ob er nun hochwertig ist, weiß ich nicht so genau. ist aber ein schöner corratec bow.

rödermark ist ja beinahe ums eck - das ist schon mal gut. ob der rahmen zum eloxieren taugt, werden die mir sagen müssen. ich kann den ja mindestens mal dort entlacken und vorerst versiegeln lassen. wenn er nicht zum eloxieren taugt, muss ich ihn halt pulvern lassen.

-

@ flying-nik: auch danke an dich.


----------

